# Sikhs In Bollywood



## Admin (Oct 16, 2009)

*Sikhs in Bollywood**             Can Bollywood even dare to make a movie depicting the real nature of              RSS? Take a shot at truth for a change*.

The Sikhs have              repeatedly underlined their mis-representation and caricaturization              in Bollywood churnings and had pleaded their case even before Asma              Jahangir, UN Special Rapporteur on Freedom of Religion or Belief,              during her visit to Mumbai last year. 

 Despite              continuing protests from the community, various producers and              directors continue their demeaning portrayals of Sikhs and depiction              of stereotyped and offensive Sikh images in Bollywood movies and              television serials. 


Indian democracy              is made up of a host of ethnic, social and religious peoples. The              sick jokes about Sikhs in Bollywood are testing the distress level              of the lay Sikh and may even have dangerous social ramifications and              repercussions. 


Unlike Raj              Thackeray, the Sikhs have so far kept their patience. The fact that              the industry has many well known Punjabis in its ranks should have              helped sensitisation but obviously thisis not the case. and various              films continue to take a jibe at the Sikh identity every now and              then. 


New Delhi has              failed to set up a mechanism to ensure that community and gender              sensitivities are respected in cinema. The film industry cannot hide              behind the false image of a bunch of people in Sikh garb, like              Navjot Sidhu, to claim that some sections have no objection to such              depiction.  


Such people may              have their vested reasons to flaunt their socalled secular approach              and gain popularity in the bargain but the plethora of Santa-Banta              jokes has to come to an end. Poking fun at a community through              malicious jokes is hardly a sign of any mature democracy or high              art. 


Many journalists              and academics have in recent times started suggesting that somehow              the identity markers like turban are of increasingly no use and              Sikhs may well shun these and that "it would not make them any              lesser Sikhs." At times, we are being told that Sikhs must see these              jokes through the prism of a sense of humour. We are asked if jokes              can be harmful? 


But the people              who ask questions is that language can be a huge weapon and yes,              jokes can be very very harmful. It is pertinent to remember that              Karan Johar did not try to convince Raj Thackeray that calling              Mumbai Bombay was not harmful. He knew the consequences of goons              landing up at cinema halls.  


Indian              politician in the mid-1980s and the Bollywood cinema have made their              contribution in first tagging Sikhs as “terrorists” and then doing              the same to Muslims. Can Bollywood even dare to make a movie              depicting the real nature of RSS? Take a shot at truth for a change.


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sikhs is bollywood are traitors of community.They also portray sardars as funny creatures.
Recently i have seen Wanted in which  salman khan is hero.Though it is well known fact underworld is controlled by muslims but there is hardly any case where a Top level policemen which are fighting with them are muslims.But in the film they have shown a commisioner fighting underworld a religious muslim.I have seen this trend in many Salman khan's movies.On the hand except the role of jokers hardly any role is given to sardars
barring 2-3 films.Salman is a guy who is hardly a practising muslim but still he is with his community.

One always surprises me why sikhs who don't practice sikhism become traitor of community
they also make fun and make life of a praticising sikh more difficuilt
Many muslims make movies on Gujarat 2002 but hardly any sikh made a big budget movie 
about 1984


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2009)

Notice...that after decades of being in the doldrums..PUNJABI CINEMA finally began to make good films and make a name for itself....what happened..BOLLYWOOD jumped in with their high budgets and big names..and began to make "Punjabi" movies in HINDI....and the REAL Punjabi Cinema is suffering a backlash...imho..this is an attempt to KILL the Genuine Punjabi Cinema..and when its dead..the bollywood "punjabi cinema in HINDI" guys will abandon the Punjabiayat..and go abck to whatever they were doing...


----------



## Kamaljit Singgh (Oct 16, 2009)

Call me what ever I left NOIDA an adjoining town of Delhi mainly because of these jokes.I am in Punjab because I did not want my children to be humiliated by the filthy jokes.Once I gave two slaps to a coleague in the office for cracking filthy jokes on Sikhs.


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 17, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Notice...that after decades of being in the doldrums..PUNJABI CINEMA finally began to make good films and make a name for itself....what happened..BOLLYWOOD jumped in with their high budgets and big names..and began to make "Punjabi" movies in HINDI....and the REAL Punjabi Cinema is suffering a backlash...imho..this is an attempt to KILL the Genuine Punjabi Cinema..and when its dead..the bollywood "punjabi cinema in HINDI" guys will abandon the Punjabiayat..and go abck to whatever they were doing...



Punjabi movies are even worse.You could find a good role given to saradar in hindi film but not in Punjabi.They are mainly jatt movies with bragging about jatt culture


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Gurfateh
There is a strange but true thing.

In Telgu films and Malyalam once we find that Sikhs are comedians. 

But in Bhojpuri and Tamil films das has seen Sikhs shown as an essential help for Hero as per their true character.

Das forgets the name in one tamil film, Sikh is shown to save hero from goons in Delhi and hero wife calls him just like father.

In one Ravi Kishan and nagma starer Bhojpuri film a Sirdar Bhai gives sheter of poor hero-heroine cuople stuck up in london.

In past during 1980's turmoil it was in Bhojpuri film starred by Shartughana Sinha, issue of forces migrations of Sikhs from Hindi areas by goons.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Oct 17, 2009)

In a Telugu film named "kalapani" which was based on the freedom struggle i saw they have given a good role to a Sikh character who fights for the nation as a side hero i was happy and proud to see this and although the movie was in Telugu(or Malayalam maybe) still i watched the whole film.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 17, 2009)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Punjabi movies are even worse.You could find a good role given to saradar in hindi film but not in Punjabi.They are mainly jatt movies with bragging about jatt culture




Isnt calling people Jatt suppsoed to be Jaati-suchak and anti law in India ?

I agree with YOU..I NEVER let my family watch nay of those movies...all Gaandh...just LOUD shouting of bad words..fighting 24/7 over land, woman raping etc etc..

BUT what i was referring to are the recent MANN Punjabi Movies...although lacking in certain ways..they are quite GOOD.


----------

